# Sage DB backflushing



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Can anyone advise whether it's possible to use a "standard" metal blanking plate to do both normal backflushing and also chemical backflushing, as opposed to the rubber thing they supply the machine with? If so, will the supplied tablets work or should I just use a bit of powder?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Is there a reason to do so?

I can't think of any reason why the tablet would not work in a standard plate, but haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Yep it's totally fine, also with tablets or powder - job's a good'n!

Just make sure that the PF is in TIGHT, I've had a a few slip out on me leaving a slippery mess after the initial shock of "WHAT THE F*** WAS THAT?!!".


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> Yep it's totally fine, also with tablets or powder - job's a good'n!
> 
> Just make sure that the PF is in TIGHT, I've had a a few slip out on me leaving a slippery mess after the initial shock of "WHAT THE F*** WAS THAT?!!".


thanks, how much powder to use? is this needed only when the machine says "clean me" - just stick it in on the clean cycle?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Usually you'll get a little spoon - if you don't have this I'd say about 1/2 tsp is enough for a backflush routine.









I use organic-based Cafetto to backflush and Cafiza with boiling water when I want to dunk all my baskets and portafilters in the sink for a good clean up.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks again. One thing - I've watched a couple of videos of people doing the clean cycle and water comes through the PF even though the rubber disc is in place. I'm assuming this wouldn't happen with a metal disc? How come this happens anyway, nothing comes through for me when I do a non-chemical back flush.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't get any water come through whilst using the rubber disc either.

In terms of the amouht, they usually tell you how much to use depending on the brand (on the bottle).

I'd personally backflush more often than the clean cycle. It is based on the number of shots you do, but seems to be fairly high. I've never had it prompt me to do it before I've chosen to do it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I believe after 200 shots "Clean Me" appears on the display.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking at this the other way, I guess there'd be no problem with using powder in combination with the supplied rubber insert? On reflection I think I prefer the rubber thing as it means I don't have to swap the basket out for a blank disk every time


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Unless I'm mistaken some Sage DB have been doing just that and using descaling powder instead of the rather expensive Sage cleaning tablets.


----------

